# merge no system falhando

## domus-br

pessoal estou utlizando o kportage, vejam o erro quando tento usar o merge system

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating system dependencies    ...done!

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.8-r1 [1.8.5.9] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.48-r5 [2.0.47-r10] 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependancies, and complete the merge.

    You may avoid the remerging of packages by updating portage on its own.

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.2 [2.13.90.0.18] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.3-r1 [3.2.2] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r1 [2.3.1-r4] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-lang/python-2.2.3-r1 [2.2.2] 

[blocks B    ] <dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r6 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[blocks B    ] <dev-perl/File-Spec-0.84-r1 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)

[ebuild    U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12 [5.8.0-r10] 

[ebuild  N   ] net-misc/iputils-020927  

[ebuild    U ] net-misc/rsync-2.5.6-r2 [2.5.6-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r5 [2.05b-r3] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.7-r2 [1.16.7-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/e2fsprogs-1.33 [1.32-r2] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/fileutils-4.1.11-r1 [4.1.11] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3 [3.1.2-r3] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r1 [2.5-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r2 [1.18.1-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/gzip-1.3.3-r2 [1.3.3-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/hdparm-5.4 [5.3-r2] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/man-1.5l-r6 [1.5l-r3] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r7 [1.60-r6] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/procps-3.1.9 [3.1.8] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/psmisc-21.2-r2 [21.2-r1] 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20030708  

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.11 [3.10] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.5 [4.3-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.11z-r4 [2.11y] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.4-r5 [2.5.4-r4] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r7 [2.7-r6] 

Calculating system dependencies    ...done!

!!! Error: the <dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r6 package conflicts with this package and both can't be installed on the same system together.
```

----------

## AngusYoung

Olá Domus-BR ... 

é o seguinte, você tem que remover os pacotes marcados como B (Blocked). 

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B    ] <dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r6 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12)
> 
> [blocks B    ] <dev-perl/File-Spec-0.84-r1 (from pkg dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r12) 

 

Basta fazer:

```
emerge -C ExtUtils-MakeMaker && emerge -C File-Spec
```

----------

## domus-br

removi e tentei na linha de comando, olha só

```
otavio root # emerge system

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 28) sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.8-r1 to /

>>> md5 ;-) sysvinit-2.84.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sysvinit-2.84.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/baselayout-1.8.6.8-r1/work

>>> Unpacking rc-scripts-1.4.3.8p1.tar.bz2

 * Checking if we need to tweak CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building utilities...

gcc -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe   -c -o consoletype.o consoletype.c

gcc -o consoletype consoletype.o

gcc -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe   -c -o runscript.o runscript.c

gcc -o runscript runscript.o

gcc -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe   -c -o start-stop-daemon.o start-stop-daemon.c

gcc -o start-stop-daemon start-stop-daemon.o

 * Building sysvinit...

gcc -c -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE init.c

gcc -c -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE -DINIT_MAIN utmp.c -o init_utmp.o

gcc -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE   -c -o halt.o halt.c

gcc -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE   -c -o ifdown.o ifdown.c

gcc -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE   -c -o hddown.o hddown.c

gcc -c -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE utmp.c

gcc -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE   -c -o dowall.o dowall.c

gcc -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE   -c -o shutdown.o shutdown.c

init.c: In function `init_main':

init.c:2439: warning: no return statement in function returning non-void

gcc -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE    killall5.c   -o killall5

gcc -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE   -c -o runlevel.o runlevel.c

gcc -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE   -c -o sulogin.o sulogin.c

gcc -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE   -c -o utmpdump.o utmpdump.c

sulogin.c: In function `main':

sulogin.c:347: warning: `p' might be used uninitialized in this function

gcc -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE   -c -o last.o last.c

gcc -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE   -c -o mesg.o mesg.c

gcc -Wall -O3 -mcpu=pentium3 -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE   -c -o wall.o wall.c

gcc   -o init init.o init_utmp.o

gcc  -o halt halt.o ifdown.o hddown.o utmp.o

gcc  -o shutdown dowall.o shutdown.o utmp.o

gcc  -o runlevel runlevel.o

gcc   -o sulogin sulogin.o -lcrypt

gcc  -o utmpdump utmpdump.o

gcc  -o last last.o

gcc  -o mesg mesg.o

gcc  -o wall dowall.o wall.o

 * Please install sys-apps/gawk-3.1.1-r2 or later!

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.8-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 128, Exitcode 0

!!! gawk too old

otavio root #
```

----------

## spirinaites

Já verificaste se tens o gawk instalado e qual a versão?

----------

## domus-br

 *spirinaites wrote:*   

> Já verificaste se tens o gawk instalado e qual a versão?

 

hmm bem observado, estava com uma versao velha

vou atualizar aqui e já informo

t+

----------

## domus-br

putz agora pirei, nao vai mesmo

 *Quote:*   

> otavio root # emerge -U gawk
> 
> >>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

----------

## AngusYoung

Olá domus-br, estive verificando algumas threads nos fóruns, e a recomendação é fazer um re-emerge no gawk. Para isto basta: 

```
emerge gawk
```

Se quiser dar uma olhada nas threads, pode verificar esses links aqui:

ERROR: sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.8-r1 failed.

emerging baselayout failed - gawk too old (but it's not)

baselayout-1.8.6.8-r1 says gawk is too old (it isn't)

Espero que ajude, boa sorte.

----------

## domus-br

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Olá domus-br, estive verificando algumas threads nos fóruns, e a recomendação é fazer um re-emerge no gawk. Para isto basta: 
> 
> ```
> emerge gawk
> ```
> ...

 

opa so depois vi seu post

tive q tirar o gawk na mao grande mesmo (-C) , ai fiz o emerge gawk, tudo OK, to dando continuedade no emerge system (2-16), to esperando (mofando) ate agora terminar o glibc  demora decadas   :Smile:   assim q terminar volto a informar se foi tudo ok ou nao,

obrigado ai

t+  :Smile: 

----------

## domus-br

voltou tudo ao normal, obrigado ai angus   :Smile: 

t+

----------

